# DMG powder supplier anyone ?



## alexxx (Feb 29, 2016)

I am looking right and left for a reliable source of DMG powder to precipitate lots Pd and to create dmg test solutions.

Looking for at least 1000 grams / 1 kilo.

Anyone has some available, or any seller in Canada / USA ?

I've only found a handfull of ebay suppliers in easter europe & Israel. All the companies I get my supplies from don't have DMG...

Alex


----------



## Lou (Feb 29, 2016)

City Chemical.

Lou


----------



## nickvc (Feb 29, 2016)

Found one hopeful, NetChem in Ontario, try them.


----------



## alexxx (Feb 29, 2016)

thanks to both of you, I will try them.

cheers,

Alex


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 29, 2016)

alexxx said:


> I've only found a handfull of ebay suppliers in easter europe & Israel.



I recently bought some DMG from eBay. I went with one of the sellers from Israel. Since I wasn't in a hurry and had time to wait for it to ship to the U.S., and since the seller had good reviews I made the purchase.

It came in the mail last week. Packaged in a used cosmetics container that still had spots of dried up lotion or cream on the outside. I opened the plastic jar and the smell of Avon filled the room. They apparently didn't even bother to even wash it out first.

So now I have 100 grams of what may or may not be DMG, contaminated with who knows what that I will have to do something with.

Lessoned learned. Stick with known chemical supply companies if at all possible.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've bought from Patnor1011 with excellent results.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=3494


----------



## upcyclist (Feb 29, 2016)

Jade Scientific (jadesci.com) carries DMG from Alfa Aesar and Spectrum, though I've not bought them there.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 1, 2016)

Just a quick thought you mentioned precipitating lots of Pd, I think that DMG might not be the best choice as it produces voluminous amounts of salts, do you have to use DMG or could you find a better way, it's great for testing not so sure about large precipitation of Pd.
If I read your OP wrong then ignore these comments.


----------



## alexxx (Mar 1, 2016)

nickvc said:


> Just a quick thought you mentioned precipitating lots of Pd, I think that DMG might not be the best choice as it produces voluminous amounts of salts, do you have to use DMG or could you find a better way, it's great for testing not so sure about large precipitation of Pd.
> If I read your OP wrong then ignore these comments.



There's always many ways to skin a cat and I'm always ready to learn new tricks.
The only method I have studied and I know so far when it comes to Pd extraction is with DMG / Ammonia / HCL / Calcine / Melt.

From a nitrate solution containing mainly Ag, decent amount of Pd and some traces of Au (~80% / ~5% / ~1% / other base metal contaminants).


----------



## etack (Mar 1, 2016)

Pd in Ag nitric solutions seems to be a problem do deal with. my question is can it be separated by making the silver nitrate grow crystals though evaporation? The Pd nitrate crystals I know grow orange. I wonder if one will grow before the other?

just a thought to eliminate on or some of one metal.

Eric


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 1, 2016)

alexxx said:


> From a nitrate solution containing mainly Ag, decent amount of Pd and some traces of Au (~80% / ~5% / ~1% / other base metal contaminants).


I would probably add HCl to drop the silver as AgCl. 

~1% gold in a nitrate solution? If it's really there, you could probably drop it with SMB or ferrous sulfate. Then cement the Pd with copper.

Dave


----------



## alexxx (Mar 1, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> alexxx said:
> 
> 
> > From a nitrate solution containing mainly Ag, decent amount of Pd and some traces of Au (~80% / ~5% / ~1% / other base metal contaminants).
> ...



Au wont be dissolved, filtered after Ag & Pd dissolved. I should have mentioned Au was not dissolved into the solution


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 1, 2016)

Then I'd drop the silver as the chloride, then cement the Pd. But that's because I don't deal with much Pd, and I'd rather just recover it at this point. There are other ways to precipitate the palladium as a salt. They might give you a cleaner product if that's what you need. Hoke covers the basics and the forum can provide the details.

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 1, 2016)

alexxx said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > alexxx said:
> ...



alexxx,

Add HCl to your solution to drop out the silver as silver chloride. Test small samples so you don't use an excess of HCl. Then convert the silver chloride back to elemental silver with one of the known processes.Do a search here on the forum for Sodium Chlorate to use to drop your Pd. You can buy it from Dudadeisel.com.

http://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=%22sodium+chlorate%22

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=sodium+chlorate&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## alexxx (Mar 1, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> alexxx said:
> 
> 
> > FrugalRefiner said:
> ...




I will take a look into the sodium chlorate for sure, thanks.

I always like to use salt to precipitate my silver chloride instead of hcl. Does it matter what precipitant I use at that point if I plan to use sodium chlorate at a later stage for Pd recovery ?


----------



## alexxx (Mar 1, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Then I'd drop the silver as the chloride, then cement the Pd. But that's because I don't deal with much Pd, and I'd rather just recover it at this point. There are other ways to precipitate the palladium as a salt. They might give you a cleaner product if that's what you need. Hoke covers the basics and the forum can provide the details.
> 
> Dave



A good way to go. I don't need clean Pd, as long as it is 60%+ pure I will get the same price from my buyer.
Would you use zinc or copper to cement the Pd ?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 1, 2016)

alexxx said:


> A good way to go. I don't need clean Pd, as long as it is 60%+ pure I will get the same price from my buyer.
> Would you use zinc or copper to cement the Pd ?


Copper, with good agitation. Zinc will reduce everything below it in the reactivity series. As I recall, you've got a fair amount of base metal as well, and zinc will reduce most of them. Copper will only reduce precious metals.

I don't have a good lab right now, so I try to avoid PGM halides.

Of course, treat the waste properly to drop all the remaining base metals.

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Mar 2, 2016)

PGMs are not keen to cement it takes time but if you add an air bubbler to your container it helps speed up the process, personally unless you are set up to handle PGM salts I'd avoid them they are downright nasty and toxic, I advise simply recovery it's much safer and as your buyer isn't bothered by its purity why bother.


----------



## Lou (Mar 2, 2016)

What are you doing Alexx?


----------



## alexxx (Mar 2, 2016)

Lou said:


> What are you doing Alexx?



Well, still looking for a reliable dmg powder supplier as I will need Palladium & Nickel test solutions.

I want also to try the recovery with dmg / ammonia / hcl to apply what I have learned on this procedure.

I will spend some time to learn the sodium chlorate method since we all need more tricks in our tool box...

But as far as processing large quantities of ag / pd nitrate solutions, for my business, I believe the most economical, safe and fast way to go remains the silver chloride precipitation / convertion followed by cementing the pd with copper. Lets keep it simple to move metal and not make a whole mess with unfamiliar recovery procedures...

Thanks to everyone who posted, your help and insight is much appreciated.

Bump
Bump 
Bump for dmg powder

Aldx


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok. I agree.

FYI, the supplier I have given you is a reliable supplier of it.


----------



## upcyclist (Mar 3, 2016)

alexxx said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > What are you doing Alexx?
> ...


For the nickel, you can probably just use Schwerter's solution, no?


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 3, 2016)

Lou said:


> Ok. I agree.
> 
> FYI, the supplier I have given you is a reliable supplier of it.



Indeed, City Chemical is a very good supplier and their price for DMG is ok.




UncleBenBen said:


> So now I have 100 grams of what may or may not be DMG, contaminated with who knows what that I will have to do something with.



You can test it with Pd solution :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 3, 2016)

samuel-a said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > So now I have 100 grams of what may or may not be DMG, contaminated with who knows what that I will have to do something with.
> ...


Or a nickel solution. Dissolve some filings from a U.S. nickel in a couple of drops of water and nitric acid. Add a few drops of ammonia to make the solution basic. Then add a drop or two of the suspect DMG solution.

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 3, 2016)

samuel-a said:


> You can test it with Pd solution



LOL! Good point Sam! I just happen to have some that I've been saving until I learned more about it. I'll test it out in the next couple days probably.



FrugalRefiner said:


> Or a nickel solution. Dissolve some filings from a U.S. nickel in a couple of drops of water and nitric acid. Add a few drops of ammonia to make the solution basic. Then add a drop or two of the suspect DMG solution.
> 
> Dave



Still waiting on the nitric until the lab is done. That may turn out to be much sooner than I thought. But I think I will make a bit of Steve's cold nitric though. I do enjoy testing stuff, that should make it a little easier. 

Thanks fellas.


----------

